# 5 for 5 - May 26, 2012



## Stone11413 (Apr 30, 2012)

May 26, 2012 we will be putting on a 5 for 5 shoot launching from Elberton Ramp (Below 72 Marina) The shoot will be $30 a person, no limit on # of shooters on boat.  The $30 covers Big carp, big gar, big catfish, big sucker, smallest fish, and numbers (so really its a 6 for 5).  Shoot is from 8pm - 3 am, trailoring allowed to any public body of water.  Hope to see everyone come out and have some fun with us!


----------



## Michael (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## BigDawg123 (May 12, 2012)

How many boats are you expecting?


----------



## Stone11413 (May 16, 2012)

I've got about 5 or 6 right now saying they'll be there.  But hoping for some to show up that haven't said they were coming yet


----------



## BigDawg123 (May 17, 2012)

Would you mind posting a address or directions? Thanks


----------



## Stone11413 (May 21, 2012)

Working on the directions for you, should have them up tomorrow


----------



## Stone11413 (May 22, 2012)

Where will you guys be coming from?


----------



## BigDawg123 (May 22, 2012)

Greenesboro GA


----------



## Stone11413 (May 22, 2012)

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=G...;FezSBwId9NoS-w&mra=dme&mrsp=1&sz=15&t=m&z=15



Here ya go man, There will be a sign where you turn left off of Calhoun Falls hwy that says Elbert Ramp.  When you see it, youre there


----------



## Stone11413 (May 23, 2012)

Pretty much the road you will turn on is the last road on the left before you get to Calhoun Falls bridge.  So if you make it to the bridge you've gone too far


----------



## BigDawg123 (May 23, 2012)

Do you still have a good many teams coming?


----------



## Stone11413 (May 24, 2012)

As far as I know, can't make any promises though.  Just one of those things where people could say they will be there and then not show.  But the same ones say they will be there expecting 5-6 if not more had a few that are trying to get off work to come


----------



## Michael (May 28, 2012)




----------



## S Adams (May 28, 2012)

Michael said:


>



What did you win Michael?


----------



## Michael (May 28, 2012)

A good nights sleep


----------



## BigSwole (May 29, 2012)

Im guessing no one showed up?


----------



## Stone11413 (May 29, 2012)

Had 3 boats and 10 shooters show up.  Had a great time we're gonna throw together another 5 for 5 sometime in the near future.

Big Cat - 15.12 - Shake and Bake
Big Gar - 13.12 - Shake and Bake
Big Carp - 12.7 - Shake and Bake
Big Sucker - 2 - Nate Peeples and team
Numbers - 50? - Nate Peeples and team
Small fish - Clint, Bradley, and Blake


----------



## BigSwole (May 29, 2012)

Any pictures?

Sounds like fun, do yall payout for the winners or how is that done?

Never shot a tourn before


----------



## Stone11413 (May 31, 2012)

Don't have any pics.  As far as payout goes, when you pay your $30 to shoot $5 goes to each category.  So we had $300 all together so $50 per pot


----------

